# PM9 Instead of P3AT?



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an opportunity on a great deal on a Kahr PM9: $500. (It is from a friend) I currently carry a Kel Tec P3AT. I am thinking it would be nice to move up to a 9mm from the .380. The P3AT is great for summer carry though, as I live in Arizona. I think I could definitely carry the PM9 during the winter and maybe in the summer too. 

Anyone out there carrying the PM9? Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

$500 for a PM-9 is excellent, if it is reliable.

If I were shopping, I'd take the P-3AT, and $400 worth of practice ammo...

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

In fact, keep the P-3AT and spend the $500 on ammo....


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a P32 and a P3AT. I got tired of having all of these different caliber rounds. All my pistols are now 9mm. We have 2 PM9's and love them.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Sep 15, 2009)

Surculus Solitudo said:


> I have an opportunity on a great deal on a Kahr PM9: $500. (It is from a friend) I currently carry a Kel Tec P3AT. I am thinking it would be nice to move up to a 9mm from the .380. The P3AT is great for summer carry though, as I live in Arizona. I think I could definitely carry the PM9 during the winter and maybe in the summer too.
> 
> Anyone out there carrying the PM9? Opinions? Thanks!


I live in AZ and carry a PM9 frequently in a front pocket holster. I alternate between this and a Colt Mustang Pocket Lite (.380) when I am wearing work clothes and an IWB holster won't do. The colt is pretty similar to a P3at though probably alittle heavier. You will definately notice a difference in weight depending on the pants you wear. I've got several pairs of khakis that have a small cellphone pocket inside the right front pocket. I find that the muzzle of either gun fits nicely in there and then it hides better in the pocket than even in a holster. Buffalo Bore Ammo makes a hard cast lead .380 +P that they claim is a good self defense round and I carry those in the Mustang. 9mm is certainly going to hit harder though. Which one I carry depends on my clothes and mood.


----------

